# first IC SOHC areo engine



## hudmut (Aug 15, 2009)

Been reading here for a bit and thought its about time i put some thing up hope you all like it. It swings that prop at 16*8 prop at 6750 and the fuel is made from a short measure and the ends are tig welded in as well as the frame. but this is just the dry buld pics ill get a few done over the next few day with it all shot blasted and painted


----------



## Maryak (Aug 15, 2009)

hudmut,

Very very nice, :bow: :bow:

A video of it running would be great. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice one! I'm not usually a fan of homebuilt aero engines, but this one isn't something you can just go buy. :bow:

I'll second Maryak's post, a video (with sound... lots of wonderful sound) would be great. ;D I want to hear that thing swinging that 16" (GWS?) prop.


----------



## hudmut (Aug 15, 2009)

ok here is a vid of it running for the first time it not good looking and i sound s bit of a fool on there and you was close on the prop its a ASP. And thank you for you nice comments.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MjCQ9rOze0[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Aug 15, 2009)

hudmut  said:
			
		

> ok here is a vid of it running for the first time it not good looking and i sound s bit of a fool on there and you was close on the prop its a ASP. And thank you for you nice comments.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MjCQ9rOze0



hudmut :bow: :bow:

You have a great Little engine there. I watched all 3 video's of it and it looks like it will be a great runner. Do you have any plans to mount it in an aircraft?. When you get it all cleaned up as you say that is going to be a good looker as well.

I too have flown Radio Control and test ran engines. I don't think that it is a good idea to use that type of clamp to hold the engine to the bench. I have had that type of clamp let go with a slight bump and I am sure vibrations could do the same thing. I just would not want to see anyone get injured.

Cheers 

Don

PS: I got so excited seeing the new engine that I forgot to give you a great big welcome to HMEM. They are a friendly bunch here and can answer most any question that you may have. Enjoy, and thanks again for showing us your engine.

edit: added PS


----------



## Maryak (Aug 15, 2009)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> I got so excited seeing the new engine that I forgot to give you a great big welcome to HMEM.



Me too, 

Hudmut,

Welcome to our Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for a great video, it has a really nice sound as well :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks and sounds great to me, Hedmut! Runs very well, too.
Thanks for the pics and especially the vids.

Where did you get that little timing belt?

Dean


----------



## Jones (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a simply awesome engine. Is this your own design? It looks similar to the NE15S:


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 16, 2009)

Love it. Very interested to know what size it is and if drawings are available.

Very well done,

Mo :bow:


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dsquire,
Welcome......NICE Engine :bow: :bow: :bow: wEc1
Tony


----------



## hudmut (Aug 16, 2009)

Jones  said:
			
		

> That's a simply awesome engine. Is this your own design? It looks similar to the NE15S:



Thank you all its nice to know you all like my engine because no one else ever sees the stuff i make. But yes your right it is a NE15S engine i just put my own spine on it but on the in side its to the plan it was nice and easy to do and was a nice break from my bigger engine. As for the belt i picked it up from my local bearing shop but if you look at some of the 4x4 model cars they use the same type of belt as for the Sir who wants a set of plans I'm sure i could find the like that would put you on to them there is all so part numbers for all the bearings and parts you need on there


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 16, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> I'm not usually a fan of homebuilt aero engines, but this one isn't something you can just go buy.



Ha, well.. oops. ;D

Oh yeah, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice engine Hudmud, and wEc1 to the forum!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## rake60 (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM hudmut.
Very impressive model!

Rick


----------



## BarryCambridge (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice piece of work! 

I'm really interested in trying a NE15S. Does anyone know where I can get the plans? I know they were available directly from the designer, but he sadly died recently.

Barry


----------



## gmac (Oct 12, 2009)

You may have this but; 

(Malcolm Stride)
[email protected]

Some info here;

http://www.modelenginenews.org/cardfile/ne15s.html

http://hanna-parts.net/engines/ne15/ne15s.htm

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Jones (Oct 14, 2009)

Malcolm Stride died, plans are no longer available except in back issues of model engineer.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 12, 2013)

I just this minute found this older posting.  Very nicely machined engine.  I'm confused.  It looks like a tricked-out Nemett-"LYNX", and the posted photos show differing versions of basically the same engine.  Some photos show the engine with timing-belt idlers (hudmut photos), and some photos show just a timing belt.

Too bad no response for the plans, etc.  Looks similar to the Nemett "LYNX" to me.  Love the bead-blasted, matte finish, too.

Question:  Is the NE- 15S and the Nemett "LYNX" the same engine?  If not, what's the difference?


Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Jasonb (May 12, 2013)

They are the same engines, Malcom started to name all his engines after big cats, thats why you also have the Bobcat, Jaguar, Cougar and a few others that did not make it to metal before he died.

Both of Hudmuts engines are basically the Lynx, he also has a nice opposed twin with supercharger based on the same engine


----------



## waynes world (May 12, 2013)

BronxFigs said:


> I just this minute found this older posting.  Very nicely machined engine.  I'm confused.  It looks like a tricked-out Nemett-"LYNX", and the posted photos show differing versions of basically the same engine.  Some photos show the engine with timing-belt idlers (hudmut photos), and some photos show just a timing belt.
> 
> Too bad no response for the plans, etc.  Looks similar to the Nemett "LYNX" to me.  Love the bead-blasted, matte finish, too.
> 
> ...


 get on the my hobby store in the uk for the plans as dave clark has the right for them now and has made them available for all.


----------



## BronxFigs (Jul 7, 2013)

Jason,

Thanks for the clarification.  I should have read the postings more carefully, but you gave me the answer to my question...it's a slightly tweaked "LYNX".

Very nice looking engine, both ways.


Frank


----------

